# Yearling changing color



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey guys. So I was just wondering what you guys think my filly is going to end up looking like, as well as wondering how long it takes for them to stop changing colors. 

I know the main part of her body isn't going to change colors, but her mane and tail continue to change and I was wondering when that stops changing, and what you guys will think they will end up looking like. At this point, I have no idea, but I don't know much about genetics either with horses. 

She did come from a feral band, so she's along the lines of the breeding of mustangs, except Canadian version since her herd doesn't have the spanish horse origins likes mustangs do. These guys are actually a result of the first Canadian Horse that were bred and released, and the mixed in with the feral horses running around, along with having yakut horse in them as well. I'm not sure if this makes a difference, but it's interesting stuff to know anyways xD 


Anyways, I've attached pictures of her parents as well. The black and white looking paint is the stallion. Both her dam and sire had 1 blue eye and she's ended up with 2 blue eyes. 

While she takes after her mother for the most part, a large chunk of Ren's tail has turned black and continues to become more black as she's aging. Her mane however, is 3 different colors. Mostly chestnut right now, but there's flaxen mixed in, as well as black hair, and in the last few days, I've found completely solid white hairs growing in her mane as well which has me really curious as to what her mane is going to end up looking like. 

So I'd love to hear your guys opinions on what she could possibly look like once she's done changing color! 
And how long does it take until she'll stop changing color?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She's chestnut/sorrel whichever. Red. It isn't unusual to have black mixed in. The guard hairs are typically lighter and some retain that light guard.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorrel (or chestnut, if you prefer). The black in her tail will just be very, very dark red (if she is red based then she cannot be carrying black since black is always dominant over red, which also means that the sire is a carrier of red). My guess would be that she will end up close to her dam's color


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

They can keep changing colors for years. 

I have a just-turned-3yo chestnut who was so flaxen as a foal that his mane and tail almost looked white. His mane and tail are now basically the same color as his body. I keep hoping somehow it will change back, but seems his lighter hair was foal flaxen vs real flaxen. Bummer as flaxen chestnuts are my favorites.


----------

